# OWB holster for M&P M2.0 Performance Center, Ported 5” barrel & slide



## Ruthless (Mar 6, 2021)

Loving this gun. Added a Sig Romeo Zero red dot and it's a nail driver. BUT, I am having trouble finding any kind of holster (universal or custom) to fit it. Anybody got any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Ruthless said:


> Loving this gun. Added a Sig Romeo Zero red dot and it's a nail driver. BUT, I am having trouble finding any kind of holster (universal or custom) to fit it. Anybody got any recommendations? Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 19587


Outlaw makes nice holsters, they match light bearing combos very well. They may support the Sig Romeo M&P configuration? 






Outlaw Style OWB Holsters







www.outlawholsters.com


----------



## Ruthless (Mar 6, 2021)

Goldwing said:


> Outlaw makes nice holsters, they match light bearing combos very well. They may support the Sig Romeo M&P configuration?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, I will give them a look! Thanks Goldwing!


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Concealment Express makes good ones for an ok price and they stand behind them. Ebay has lots small custom sellers- many of them are veterans running one man shops. Or- grab any old kydex and hit it with a heat gun. Form with leather gloves and wood dowel/block. I'm all for supporting American businesses but some of these guys are getting out of hand charging $100+ plus for a $5 piece of kydex, a belt clip and a few Chicago screws...


----------



## Ruthless (Mar 6, 2021)

Usafammo3 said:


> Concealment Express makes good ones for an ok price and they stand behind them. Ebay has lots small custom sellers- many of them are veterans running one man shops. Or- grab any old kydex and hit it with a heat gun. Form with leather gloves and wood dowel/block. I'm all for supporting American businesses but some of these guys are getting out of hand charging $100+ plus for a $5 piece of kydex, a belt clip and a few Chicago screws...


Thanks!


----------

